# First attempt at proper detailing...



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay. Here's a few pics of my first attempt of detailing using a rotary polisher. Been a clean car freak for a while now but never done it on this level before. Any tips and advice anyone has would be massively appreciated.

BEFORE:






Then washed with AG shampoo and Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner. Clay barred with Bilt Hamber clay and Dodo Juice Born Slippy.

MASKING OFF:


Yes I know I went a little overboard, but I was a bit worried about using a rotary on my pride and joy.

Then machine polished with Meguiars mirror glaze 205 and 105 and sealed with Meguiars carnauba wax and AG extra gloss protect.

AFTER:








Even had chance to give my Cooper S a quick clean


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Good job...... Not sure there's much advice for you! 8)

Really is a pride thing when it turns out like that!


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great result for the first attempt, just getting the rotary on the car makes a big difference 8)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

That is a great result.. Especially on silver!

How long did it take and did you do any 50/50 comparison or measure thickness?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, it took quite a while; I washed it the evening before then clay barred and polished the following day which took all day and ended up having to seal the following morning. I didn't do a comparison as after reading a whole bunch of scare stories about rotary polishing I was a little anxious to say the least but it has definatley removed most of the swirl marks in the paint


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

So safe to say 2 days work spread over 3 days?

Which for a first time sounds brilliant you must be well chuffed!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah easy two days work in total. Probably would have been a lot quicker had I not been so nervous checking the paint every 2 minutes. I am well chuffed with the results. It is extremely satisfying.  :lol:


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Some awesome beading in today's showers...


# feeling proud :lol:


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks good. I would definitely recommend measuring the paint for future attempts/passes. Also a great indicator of if the car has had any bodywork in the past.

From what I remember Extra gloss is a sealant. You should seal then wax.

What does the paintwork look like in direct sunlight?

I would also seal the alloys, protects them from salt etc and makes them a lot easier to maintain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

HarveyTT said:


> Looks good. I would definitely recommend measuring the paint for future attempts/passes. Also a great indicator of if the car has had any bodywork in the past.
> 
> From what I remember Extra gloss is a sealant. You should seal then wax.
> 
> ...


+1 for the sealing the alloys. I recommend gtecniq C5, it's a fantastic coating. Had mine on since April and it still beads today after just one application

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Great work on the car as well mate! Was tempted myself to do my own work on my car but I didn't want to risk damaging or having trouble paint correcting a phantom black TT which is 9 years old. Plus it didn't need a minor correction, more of a experts job.

Would like to get into it in the future, but I'd prefer to get it done properly and off the road for a few days and do the work in a garage where it can be kept clean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

